# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  How many dreams do you remember each night?

## Blupaba

Just curious  :Shades wink:

----------


## AURON

One to two....more if I'm lucky.

----------


## Blupaba

> One to two....more if I'm lucky.



Same for me but it took some amount of work  :tongue2:

----------


## XeL

3-4. Sometimes 5, and even 6. The first ones are usually very fragmented though.

----------


## AURON

> Same for me but it took some amount of work



Before DV I could remember close to a dream a night....now I'm like what? Three years into it, and I'm still remembering about 2 dreams, but I'm still making the best of it.

----------


## Blupaba

> 3-4. Sometimes 5, and even 6. The first ones are usually very fragmented though.



That's impressive  ::shock::

----------


## Rickrold

I can usually only remember a fragment of a dream. Probably all the stress with school lately.

----------


## Hukif

If I get enough sleep, 5+

----------


## Jervilan

my standard is 4-6, but if im stressed, only about 2-4.

----------


## Puffin

Usually 3, sometimes only 1 or 2. Depends on my recalll.

----------


## PercyLucid

My average was 4-5 but I decreased this last month.  I have been to focused on my business.  But I always remember 1-2 dreams each night.

----------


## NrElAx

I can usually remember 3-4. Sometimes up to 6. The first dreams I don't usually remember much unless I wake up after it.

----------


## jmanjohn

1-2 fullish dreams, that seemed resolved by the end usually, and then  of course those annoying fragments. Yall ever get those weird fragments. Like i remember a toothpick, a house in the mountains, and a black chick punching chuck norris's third fist. ya thats right. OF COURSE!!

----------


## Brunor2

Usually 2-3 or even 4. There is times I can remember none and other I can remember even 6 or 7.
Voted 3-4, almost 3 every night.

----------


## Samael

5+. I wake up a lot through the course of the night.

----------


## McGinnis

It fluctuates a lot and depends on my willpower to write things down in the middle of the night.

Two days ago I recalled 5 dreams before 5AM (when my WBTB alarm went off) and 6 dreams afterwards (before 9AM). So that makes a total of 11.
Last night I only really recalled 3 dreams. I couldn't be bothered to even write little bits down on a notepad, even though I woke up plenty of times.

On average I'd say 3-7 dreams, so I voted 5+ because it's fairly common for me to remember that many dreams in one night.

----------


## menelvagor

> 3-4. Sometimes 5, and even 6. The first ones are usually very fragmented though.



Same here, I have my alarms set for 4:30, 6:00, and 7:30

I usually have two fragments on the first, a full-ish dream and another fragment on the second, and then one or two full length vivid dreams on the last one at 7:30. I take one or two days a week to sleep in if I can, and if I do four alarms I'll usually record another two full length dreams then. 

But yeah, every night two full dreams garunteed, and many fragments also. DJ goal is to record three detailed dreams per night by Nov. 30th

----------


## johnathon444

i have about 3-4 dreams a night, but some are longer than others. and sometimes i wake up, and fall back asleep. wanting to continue the dream, its almost like im controling the dream, because i think about it so much. idk what thats called

----------


## giogoMoget2

my alarm at 2:30,  4, and 5:30.

I have remembered 3 , 1 for each wake. but sometimes i can't go back to sleep at 5:30 cause my mind knows i have to wake up soon for work. so recently 2. 
How do some people say they remember 6 or more? you wake up 6 times or how do you do it?

----------


## MatrixMaster92

For me, it really depends on how many times I wake up. I usually wake up naturally and realize it after about 5 hours. Then I usually can remember 1 or 2. Sometimes none though. If I wake up a few times after 5 hours I have remembered up to 7 like that but other times when I don't wake up much I remember 0.

----------


## dr1ft

4-6 per night. But some are just very vivid scenes with some dialog and motion. I know there is more to the scene but can't jar the memory loose.

----------


## giogoMoget2

the past 2 days... i woke up 2 times, and couldn't recall nothing.went back to sleep. then on my third wake up alarm had great dream recall.
That sucks that i can't recall on all my wake ups.

But the dream i recalled upon waking on the 3rd alarm was actualy 3 dreams...Which were probaly all short cause i woke up like at 4 and went back to sleep, then i woke up at 520. that means i had those 3 dreams within 1 hour and 20 minutes.

in that time space, the first dream was long and i remembered much, the second was also nice and it kind of merged with the first( continued the first but was different), and the third was just a tiny thing i remember.

----------

There's no option for zero? Because nowadays that's all I can remember.

----------


## Pheenix

1. And I'm very consistent on that part.

----------


## ninja9578

When I'm smoking pot or drinking alcohol it's about 1, but if not usually around 3 or 4  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

1 or 2, but I usually have to think of something to trigger it.

----------


## cmind

2-4 for me, so I said 3-4. 

Alcohol brings me down too, usually down to 0, sometimes 1.

----------


## whiterain

on a bad day or if im stoned it will probably be a couple of dream fragments. on an amazingly good day i can remember at least 10+ moments from lengthy dream holidays. on average probably 2/3 good bits of dreams

----------


## GMoney

On nights I try to remember my dreams, I average 3.3348 dreams recalled per night.  If you factor in the few months I stopped recording, it's only 2.002 per night.  (Unfortunately only 0.03260 lucids per night, but that's another story!   :smiley: )

I'm surprised at the pretty low numbers.  I'm somewhat new to this (only found out what lucid dreaming even was last year) and even I've had nights with 12 dreams recalled.  I'd love to see some more data with the weekday/weekend splits - I'd conjecture that I average over 6 dreams recalled on weekends but under 2 on weekdays simply because of the stress, alarm clock, sense of rushing so you won't be late, and forgetting the dreams/not having time to write them down.

----------


## Dronfieldman

I would say that the only dream you are likely to remember is the one you were having just before waking up, although if you wake up in the middle of the night as well as at breakfast time, you might, of course, remember more than one.   Dreams are only going to go into your conscious memory if your conscious mind is active, so if you're having a LD, you'll remember that, as your conscious mind is active then, otherwise you're only going to remember a dream if you keep thinking of it as you wake up, i.e. as you become conscious.

----------


## Ramiel

first ziltch
but i finally am able to remember atleast one or 2 dreams a night.

i finally learned the value of patience!

----------


## GMoney

I don't think that's true, Dronfield.  I can remember way more dreams than that - I've had nights where I remembered up to 12!  It's all a matter of willpower; if you try to remember them, you will.  Of course, you need the sleep necessary to have elongated REM dreams (for me it's 10-12 hours, but it varies from person to person).  If you keep a Dream Journal and write down whatever you can remember, you'll gradually get better and eventually you'll start remembering many of your dreams.

----------


## Dronfieldman

You sleep for 10 - 12 hours, GMoney?   You spend half your life in bed?!   They say that if you sleep for more than 8 hours a night, it shortens your life.   Be careful!

----------


## KristaNicole07

Usually about 2-4, depending on my mental and physical state when I go to bed.

----------


## GMoney

"You sleep for 10 - 12 hours, GMoney? You spend half your life in bed?! They say that if you sleep for more than 8 hours a night, it shortens your life. Be careful!"

Yeah, I need it to be alert throughout the day.  I like sleeping naturally - using alarm clocks is pretty uncomfortable!  10 hours or so is just how much I normally sleep without any interference.  (of course, during the week I usually only get 6 hours)

On topic, my recall's gotten a lot better since I joined DV.  I'm averaging nearly 7 dreams per night now.

----------


## NatDug

Ive just started reading into dream journals and lucid dreams but i mainly live in a boarding school with 12 other boys and ussualy cannot remember any dreams, hopefully if i start a dream journal i'lll be able to remember more, 

Q. Do you think sleeping in a room with so many other people decrease my chances of a dream?

----------


## GMoney

It only should if they wake you up, NatDug.  You'll remember much better if you wake up on your own and can think about it for a few minutes.  You'll remember much more if you lay in bed and think about your dreams for a minute than if someone starts talking to you as soon as you get up, since you'll be focused on the conversation and forget your dream.

----------


## changed

I remember up to 3 but I usually only record 1 or 2, because of my laziness.

----------


## Arra

A couple weeks ago, when I just decided to keep a dream journal again, I usually remembered 1, but didn't pay attention to it and usually forgot about it after a few minutes.

Now, assuming I get at least 8 hours of sleep, I've been remembering around 3 every night. From 2 nights ago, I remembered 7. Tonight I remembered 2. It varies.

----------


## Kaira

I usually only remember one, but once in a while I remember more, or just none. :/

----------


## Lynn

1-3. My highest was eight. Usually I see something and it makes me remember what the dream was about or part of it.

----------


## Puffin

Right now I'm remembering 0-1.

 :Bang head:

----------


## illidan

What marks the beginning and end of a dream?

----------


## Grahamid403

It's usually 0-1 when not trying. 1-2 when I try somewhat. 3-5 When it gets crazy like waking at 3AM just to remember more dreams. I sometimes can have 5-6 if I wake up in the middle of the night but it's not good on school nights.

----------


## Polarity

I can recall 1-2 dreams without WBTB.
I can recall about 4 dreams with WBTB.

----------


## Jay12341235

I've never made an effort to increase dream recall and will never need to. I remember 1-3 per night usually with mediocre vividness, but I don't make a big deal about trying to remember them. There are much easier ways to lucid dream and I'm much too lazy to put in undue effort

----------


## ObliviousOtter

2 to 3 every night, before I had a dream journal it was like 1 amazing dream would be remembered every other month.

----------


## Raspberry

I remember a dream every time I sleep, even if it's only for 30 minutes. I guess I could get up like 5 times a night and write them all down but to be honest I'm too lazy to do that. So I just write down what I remember in the morning.

I should really do several WBTBs per night. More vividness is good.

----------


## Nufeather1

> 3-4. Sometimes 5, and even 6. The first ones are usually very fragmented though.



 Usually that's the same way for me as well.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

If I get a good nights sleep, 3-4. On sporadic busy days though 1, and a few of those times none :O. It all depends on my level of relaxation during waking life as well as the amount of sleep I get.

----------


## Pinkmoon

2-3 a week  :Sad:   I've been trying to improve this and just today started a daily journal.  I read this may help.  Documenting my dreams helped me become more lucid.  So I assume this may help.  I may even go as far as I did with my dream journal and document every thing I remember. Not quite as detailed of course but the important stuff.

----------


## Ancient

Generally one or two, along with a couple fragments.

----------


## hashmash89

3-4 dreams each night, mostly in the morning with WBTB, and then 2-3 random flashes that don't fit with any of the others

----------


## Betropper

Usually a fragment or two a night. Full dreams rarely come, sometimes only one a month. I'm starting a dream and day journal which should help.

----------


## Kazbian

It varies a lot. Some nights I can remember 3-4 dreams in a lot of detail and other nights I may only get 1-2 fragments. It partially depends on my sleep as well - some nights I only manage a few hours sleep though sometimes I sleep 7/8 hours. I sometimes sleep through the night, but I usually wake up a few times. Obviously, this affects my recall.

----------


## SomeOtherSky

Usually 3-4, but can be up to 8 or 9 if I'm making an effort to keep a dream journal.

----------


## Atras

3 or 4 normally, sometimes it can be as high as 8 or as low as none!

----------


## Aeolar

It switches from either 1, to about 3-5

----------


## Puffin

Back to remembering 1-2 a night... Slowly easing out of my dryspell.

----------

